# Brighton Bottling Works - Ontario soda bottle



## RCO (Mar 11, 2017)

a find from an antique store a few weeks ago , just got around to getting some good pictures of it . 

from Brighton Ontario a small town east of Toronto on lake Ontario , don't know much about the bottle or company . book lists them as operating from 1931-1947 

base of the bottle says it was made by dominion glass company limited RD 1927


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice find!  I'm surprised that Brighton ever had a bottler, since it's such a small town and so close to Trenton and Belleville.


----------



## RCO (Mar 12, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find!  I'm surprised that Brighton ever had a bottler, since it's such a small town and so close to Trenton and Belleville.




google says the population of the town of Brighton is 10,900 . I'm surprised its even that big , I've driven on 401 thru it but never stopped in the downtown before so not sure whats there 

there is also a coca cola straight side from Brighton ,I've seen it on ebay before 

my book lists a couple other bottlers from Brighton and other book says the Brighton Bottling works started in 1925 not 1931 

Levi Lefay 1926 -1933 
Edward Shannon 1919 -  1923 
Brighton Beverages 1948-1962 

( never seen bottles from these 3 , I'd assume Brighton beverages was an acl if it exists and other 2 would be some sort of embossed bottles maybe ? )


----------



## RCO (Sep 11, 2017)

just noticed on ebay there is an acl bottle from this bottler for sale , don't recall ever seeing it before and it already has 1 bid at $40 . I'd assume its less common than the embossed bottle especially in good condition 




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brighton-Bot...781372?hash=item283ef2a5bc:g:ebIAAOSwkjNZsFj3


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 12, 2017)

Yea that Bee Hive top in the 11oz is scarce...from what I've seen over the years, that's the first time I seen that one. A couple years back I saw this one from The Lion's but never had enough on my bid to win it, I've never seen one before and not since. I'm surmising they were short lived because 10 ounce was becoming more common?...or it had to do with sales and marketing?...what ever it is you just don't see them every day. They appear to be from Dominion glass....consumers glass had a very similar style but I had only seen them in the 6.5 oz.


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2017)

I've never seen the acl version of the Brighton bottle before , although there are some other bee hive bottles from Ontario which are fairly common . some seemed to have be used more than others but this one is definitely hard to find


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 14, 2017)

I really like the ACL on that Brighton bottle!  Never seen one of those before.  
And I've never seen that Lions bottle either, I didn't know they lasted long enough to have a beehive design.  I've got the ACL version with the same label but a different shaped bottle, which I think dates to the early 40's or so, maybe earlier.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes The Lions Beverages or The Lions on the other bottles (Van Bros. Ltd.) was around until at least 1951.


----------

